# gulf coast kayak fishing forum



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

the gckfa forum is back and running and the is tons of sections and places to find lots of info about kayak fishing. any suggestion is welcomed. sign up share,add, post!
http://www.gckfa.com/mbbs22/category-view.asp


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I remember coming across this forum a while back when I was browsing on the GCKFA website. I wondered why I couldn't ever find it again. I'm glad to see it back up!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

we need input, cus its gonna be here to stay and we are gonna make it the best possiable, and change what need to be fixed


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

thats gonna be sick


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

mostly likely gonna update the forum to the same format as here on pff, so its just as easy to use!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Brandon, you ought to suggest to whoever runs the forum and the gckfa website to put a link to the forum on the website


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Ok when they get the format set right it will be.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Woah Keith you can't always have it your way


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a link to the GCKFA forum on the GCKFA home page now. The forum has a section for everyone and is dedicated to kayak fishing - we are not limited to the 4 sections they give us on the PFF and buried way down the list under boating and other stuff. 

The GCKFA site has links for safety information, state F&W regulations, other kayak fishing clubs and organizations, launch sites, kayak manufacturers, etc. We will have an updated calendar of events so you don't miss a tournament or yakfishing gathering. There is a section on the site about getting started - everybody asks that question once and we will have the info you need in one place. We will get our rigging How-To section back up so you can get some idea and tips on how to rig your boat. It will be the go-to place for kayak fisherman...

Go give it a look - www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I am registered under the same name on the gckfa forum, but I forgot my password. It said I would be emailed about it...but nothing yet. I'd love it if that forum would get a bit more popular. I haven't been there in a while, mostly cuz it always seemed pretty dead. Any idea how long it should take to get the "forgotten password" email?


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yakavelli, I also had to get my password info emailed. I wasn't getting it but then I checked one of the email addresses I don't use often and it was there. It was there in less than 15 minutes. It was probably there sooner had I thought to check my other email accounts.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

usafeod509 said:


> Yakavelli, I also had to get my password info emailed. I wasn't getting it but then I checked one of the email addresses I don't use often and it was there. It was there in less than 15 minutes. It was probably there sooner had I thought to check my other email accounts.


I probably had a different email account when I originally signed up. Now I have a new one. I wouldn't even know how to look up my old account. I guess I'll just keep trying different passwords. Maybe I'll find it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

The gckfa forum will be moving over to the same format as the pff. So it will be just as easy to use! Just give them some time to fix this and we will get everything squared away. Its gonna be awesome!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Brandon ,
I was gunna see if you could find out how to set up a couple small tournaments for forum members . Nothing crazy but I could supply a couple prices for first , second and third place . 

Just an idea...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

oscar that is something we can def do. let them get it all setup and we will talk


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Coo l let me know when ur ready
U got my num.

Getting bored out here havent been able to fish so at least I could watch u guys batttle it out with ur catches ..


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I registered last night...Looks good. Hope to see it expand with member postings.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Our web administrator - and charter member of the GCKFA - is on top of it. He will be moving the GCKFA forum to the same forum software as the PFF - it will get faster and familiar. We have him jumping right now, but he will respond to you shortly. 

Contact Capt Mike Clubbs or any of the other GCKFA club officers at [email protected]


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Please, add Tapatalk compatibility to the GCKFA forum!

Thanks!

P_


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

http://www.gckfa.com/vb4/forum.php


----------

